# Saugeye limits at Atwood?



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I wanted to hit Atwood for Saugeye but I know there is a 15 in limit but regulations say season opens May 1 2021 thru March 6 2022 so right now it's closed season on Saugeye at Atwood ?? or just the regulations 

Walleye, sauger, and hybridsMay 1, 2021 to March 6, 2022The minimum length is 15", but walleye, sauger, and hybrids from 20" to 24" may not be kept, and only 1 fish over 24" is allowed. The daily bag limit is 3.
 need explanation in simple terms say I go next week and catch a 20 is it legal or only applies thru the above dates


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

No season at Atwood.Only the 15 inch 6 fish limit


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Where did you get that information? Here’s a screenshot straight outta the fishing regs


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Where did you get that information? Here’s a screenshot straight outta the fishing regs
> View attachment 468569


I went online to get current regulations the law changes like I change socks LOL type in fishing regulations atwood lake ohio lmao went back and it's not for OHIO hate the internet type OHIO and it gives you China


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

wow I want to apologize for Not Paying Attention My last post I went on line to find Fishing regulations for Atwood Lake Ohio and I typed in Atwood OHIO and The page had OPEN and CLOSED seasons on walleye Sauger and Saugeye here it was for a Atwood lake but not the one in OHIO Again sorry for the tread Mods delete tread if you will


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

FYI, if you want actual regulations for hunting or fishing in Ohio ONLY look at the Ohio hunting and fishing regulations! Not being sarcastic at all but a person could get into trouble by just googling info on regulations. If you have a smartphone I’d suggest downloading the ODNR Huntfish OH app. Everything you could need is in there even all inland lake/reservoir maps.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Upland said:


> wow I want to apologize for Not Paying Attention My last post I went on line to find Fishing regulations for Atwood Lake Ohio and I typed in Atwood OHIO and The page had OPEN and CLOSED seasons on walleye Sauger and Saugeye here it was for a Atwood lake but not the one in OHIO Again sorry for the tread Mods delete tread if you will


What you originally posted says nothing about saugeye.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> What you originally posted says nothing about saugeye.


Hybrids are saugeye.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Hybrids are saugeye.


I've always seen it stated saugeye, not hybrid...like in the pic of the regulations you posted...says walleye, sauger, and saugeye...not hybrid...I see what you're saying though...you think they would state the species of the fish...it's a saugeye.
A hybrid could be a hybrid of anything...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> What you originally posted says nothing about saugeye.


get glasses Look at the thread again


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> FYI, if you want actual regulations for hunting or fishing in Ohio ONLY look at the Ohio hunting and fishing regulations! Not being sarcastic at all but a person could get into trouble by just googling info on regulations. If you have a smartphone I’d suggest downloading the ODNR Huntfish OH app. Everything you could need is in there even all inland lake/reservoir maps.


thanks mike the only reason I went online is sometimes they change or update certain regulations and It pays to check


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Another thing I like and I’m not totally sure how I did it, but I get monthly emails from the ODNR. Might of got on their mailing list from buying license online years ago or maybe I actually signed up who knows. But lots of good info in those emails. I haven’t really ever known any laws to change mid year. As far as I know once they put the regulations out that’s the law till next years comes out. Maybe I’m wrong on that one tho.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Another thing I like and I’m not totally sure how I did it, but I get monthly emails from the ODNR. Might of got on their mailing list from buying license online years ago or maybe I actually signed up who knows. But lots of good info in those emails. I haven’t really ever known any laws to change mid year. As far as I know once they put the regulations out that’s the law till next years comes out. Maybe I’m wrong on that one tho.


true I haven't known any fishing or hunting regulation's that changed mid year either and they should stay intact till the next year But anymore I'm not going to take any thing for Granted


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

HuntFish Oh app for your phone is great to have. Once you put your stuff in it will have any hunting and fishing licenses you have plus regulations, fish ohio award submission, etc. Its a very convenient app.


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

HuntFish OH app is legit!!! No need to print any licenses or tags now. Awesome app


----------



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

Buckeye3405 said:


> HuntFish OH app is legit!!! No need to print any licenses or tags now. Awesome app


Doubt it will work on my flip phone.


----------

